# Help asap!



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

so i came home looked in my female platies cycled 5 gallon nursery tank and saw around 16 fry looking up at me, so i took the female out of the tank. fed the fry a little bit of smashed egg yolk and went to bed. i woke up fed did a water change and added the right amount of de chlorinatoer cuz it was tap water ( my tap water only has alittle chlorine in it barley none i added the stuff to be safe ) and went dowstaris, i then came back up ten mins ago to see 14 fry on the bottom of the tank not moving and i watched them for like 7 mins some would swim for 2 seconds then fall back down to the bottom. only 2 fry were swimming around fine

also the ammonia and everything else are fine 


so what is wrong! plz help me i really want them to live!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

whats the water temp?


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

the water temp is 79 ( same as all the other batches of fry i have had)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

i was thinking the water temp is colder than what they prefer hence the question. i cant seem to think whats wrong with them. no have i ever fed any of my fry egg. i have always fed them crushed foating pellets.

someone else might be able to help. sorry bri.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

ots okay they all stoped moving expet one  and that one isent moving around i can just see it little fin moving.

maybe there was somthing wrong with the pregnency


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never fed egg yolk.. too much risk of fouling the water... there are many high quality prepared foods on the market that are much safer to use.... if you feed egg yolk ; you need to do a water change about 30 minutes after feeding ; and make sure you get any of the leftovers out of the tank....


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Agreed loha. That egg yolk thing is another in a long list of bad ideas that you will find in many pet shop "fish care" books.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed your fish some Plecocaine...way better then egg yolk.
it used to be how folks raised baby discus away from the parents..kept the fry shallow containers..fed them every 4 hours..30 minutes after feeding they got a 100% water change..the only time they weren't fed was between 11:00 P.M. and 7:00 A.M. ....
same thing when liver was fed...100% water change after feeding...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

First Bites by Hikari kept my platy fry alive. 

If they won't eat from the surface, mix it with some aquarium water to make a soup and put little spoonfuls of it in.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe the fish that arent swimming have some defeacts?maybe


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

just alittle news i had 2 survive from whateever happened
they are around a month now and they are doing fine


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

good to hear you got at least a few out of it


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

i have never used egg for my fry i have always used tetramin baby it has all the nutrients for them and havent had 1 baby die on me yet 20+ years tropical fish and cold water fish good luck


----------

